
A discussion about the breaking of the Internet - karangoeluw
https://medium.com/@mproberts/a-discussion-about-the-breaking-of-the-internet-3d4d2a83aa4d#.uz4b7elmi
======
detaro
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11346845](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11346845)

